# Big fish friday at Loxahatchee Preserve. 4-15-2011



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Big fish friday at Loxahatchee Preserve. 3-15-2011*

Why on a Friday? Some of us work you know : 3-15-11? Your late dude.


----------



## Captain_Shane (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Big fish friday at Loxahatchee Preserve. 3-15-2011*



> Why on a Friday? Some of us work you know : 3-15-11? Your late dude.


I meant April 15th , thanks. It was just the day that we all agreed on.


----------

